# Florida Sheriff gives message to rioters



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Florida sheriff says he'll deputize lawful gun owners if law enforcement can't handle protesters

CLAY COUNTY, Fla. - Clay County Sheriff Darryl Daniels shared a video on Tuesday, stating he will "make special deputies of every lawful gun owner" in the county if his deputies aren't able to handle all the protesters. Daniels, the county's first Black sheriff, is up for re-election and is facing six opponents. (Source Channel 10 Tampa Bay).


----------

